# open plek in het bos



## LeRenardReynaerde

Ik ben op zoek naar een Nederlands woord waarmee een open plek in het bos kan worden aangeduid.

Ik weet zeker dat ik zo'n woord in het verleden ben tegengekomen in romans en dergelijke, maar ik kan er met geen mogelijkheid opkomen. Het is in ieder geval niet 'tra', 'laar', of 'loo', hoewel deze woorden wel de bedoelde betekenis hebben. Ik ben er echter zeker van dat er een ander woord moet zijn in onze rijke Nederlandse taal.

Als het helpt, ik begon het mij af te vragen nadat ik binnen korte tijd de Engels woorden 'clearing' en 'glade' tegenkwam en vervolgens ook het Franse 'clairière' las, allen omschreven als 'open plek (bos)' in de vertalende Van Dale-woordenboeken.


----------



## bibibiben

Een tra is meer een open strook in het bos, niet zomaar een open plek. Bedoeld als weg of als brandgang (ook wel brandsingel geheten). Kan ook als afscheiding dienen.

Een laar is een open plek in het bos, maar kan daarnaast ook de betekenis van weide hebben, vaak gemeenschappelijk. In dat geval is _meent_ een synoniem.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Een tra is meer een open strook in het bos, niet zomaar een open plek. Bedoeld als weg of als brandgang (ook wel brandsingel geheten). Kan ook als afscheiding dienen.
> 
> Een laar is een open plek in het bos, maar kan daarnaast ook de betekenis van weide hebben, vaak gemeenschappelijk. In dat geval is _meent_ een synoniem.


Mij volkomen onbekend, tra, laar, meent. Ook "loo" kende ik niet voor mijn opzoeking van vandaag naar clairière. Die vermeldt "laar, tra, loo en open plek" Meent niet (dat is inderdaad commons als weide). 

Uit de Nederlandse literatuur herinner ik me het veelvuldig gebruik van "clairière". Je kan natuurlijk altijd "open plek" gebruiken.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

bibibiben heeft inderdaad gelijk dat tra/laar/meent een preciezere betekenis heeft dan 'open plek', maar ik zoek iets anders.

'Clairière' is het Franse woord en is niet opgenomen als leenwoord in de (online) Dikke Van Dale, hoewel ik mij ondertussen heb laten vertellen dat dit woord in Vlaamse dialecten nog wel eens gebruikt wordt.

Uiteraard is 'open plek' een gangbare benaming en een veilige oplossing, maar ben ervan overtuigd dat er een specifiek woord voor bestaat of heeft bestaan. 
Mijn moeder herinnert zich dat het onvindbare woord op een bordje stond in een bos in de buurt waar wij vroeger (lees: begin/midden jaren negentig) met enige regelmaat gingen wandelen. Wij, de kleine kinderen, riepen dan enthousiast "Gaan we naar de/het ...?" en vroegen of we alvast voorruit mochten lopen.
Ik vrees met grote vreze dat er niets ander opzit dan een boswandeling te gaan maken in de hoop dat het bord de tand des tijds doorstaan heeft.


----------



## eno2

Waarschijnlijk bestaat  een frequenter gebruikt woord , maar dat ontsnapt mij  momenteel dan ook.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

eno2 said:


> Het is mogelijk dat er een frequenter gebruikt woord bestaat, maar dat ontsnapt mij  momenteel dan ook.


Het toeval wil ik ook geprobeerd heb het woord via een vertaling te achterhalen. Ik kwam 'clairière' meermaals tegen in de Franse vertaling van het eerste Harry Potter-boek, maar in de Nederlandse editie werd steevast 'open plek' gebruikt. Maar ik kan mij echter niet voorstellen dat in een gedicht van rimbaud 'open plek' een acceptabel resultaat geeft.


----------



## eno2

Ik haalde Rimbaud weg. Trou de verdure. Daar wordt gesproken van "een kuil in het groen". "Dal van groen". Het zal moeilijk zijn "open plek" te omzeilen.


----------



## eno2

Spaans claro. Klaarte? (nergens vermeld). Toch is klaarte wat ik me meende te moeten herinneren. Een klaarte in het bos. Verwijst naar het licht. Maar onrechtstreeks per associatie naar een open plek. Wellicht onbruikbaar....Niettemin, als ik Rimbaud moest vertalen, zou ik "een klaarte in het groen" gebruiken.Het gaat om een trou, een kuil, een gat. Groot kan dat niet zijn...

Clearing=> claro (Spaans)=>clairière=>clareira (portugees)=>Klärung=>  Nederlands????


----------



## Red Arrow

Wordt 'tra' trouwens niet gezien als _het_ kruiswoordraadselwoord bij uitstek?


eno2 said:


> Ook "loo" kende ik niet voor mijn opzoeking van vandaag naar clairière.


Ook nog nooit gehoord van Kessel-Lo, Korbeek-Lo en al die andere plaatsnamen op 'lo' in Vlaams-Brabant? 

On-topic: Weet je toevallig nog hoeveel lettergrepen het woord heeft? En is het een samenstelling?


----------



## bibibiben

Volgens Van Dale wordt ook _sleuf_ gebruikt om een brandgang/brandsingel/tra aan te duiden. Misschien is dat het woord dat je zoekt?


----------



## bibibiben

Dit is waarschijnlijk een interessant document: http://www.voetvanoudheusden.nl/PDFs/lexicon van het nederlandse landschap.pdf. Als alternatieven voor _laar_ worden _vlaas_, _bosweide, brand_ en _veuwe_ gegeven. Voor _tra_ vind je naast de hierboven genoemde termen ook nog _bosgang, tretse, trade _en _laai_. En wie lang genoeg zoekt, vindt vast nog meer lekkers.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ook nog nooit gehoord van Kessel-Lo, Korbeek-Lo en al die andere plaatsnamen op 'lo' in Vlaams-Brabant?


Is dat de etymologie?



> On-topic: Weet je toevallig nog hoeveel lettergrepen het woord heeft? En is het een samenstelling?


Ik geef het op. Ik word hier geconfronteerd met een serieuze open plek in mijn woordenschat.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Is dat de etymologie?


Volgens Wikipedia wel: -loo - Wikipedia

Ik dacht vroeger dat het iets te maken had met l'eau, maar je hebt hier straatnamen als Platte Lostraat en wie vernoemt er nu een straat naar plat water?


> Ik geef het op. Ik word hier geconfronteerd met een serieuze open plek in mijn woordenschat.


Ik vroeg het aan LeRenaerdReynaerde natuurlijk. En aardrijkskundige terminologie zit trouwens vol met oeroude Nederlandse woordenschat die de gemiddelde Nederlandstalige nog nooit gehoord heeft


----------



## eno2

> Ik vroeg het aan LeRenaerdReynaerde natuurlijk. En aardrijkskundige terminologie zit trouwens vol met oeroude Nederlandse woordenschat die de gemiddelde Nederlandstalige nog nooit gehoord heeft



Loo en laar geven dan ook geen synoniemen of aanverwanten op synoniemennet. Maar ze verschijnen wel.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Volgens Van Dale wordt ook _sleuf_ gebruikt om een brandgang/brandsingel/tra aan te duiden. Misschien is dat het woord dat je zoekt?


Nope. Niets met sleuf-brand-tankwal. Het cognaat van het beeldige, idyllische clairière ontbreekt in het Nederlands gewoon.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Nope. Niets met sleuf-brand-tankwal. Het cognaat van het beeldige, idyllische clairière ontbreekt in het Nederlands gewoon.



_Vlaas_ en _wouddal_ voldoen prima. Beide termen staan ver van het brandgang-idee.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Vlaas_ en _wouddal_ voldoen prima. Beide termen staan ver van het brandgang-idee.


Wouddal zou kunnen, heb ik zeker al ontmoet, dal werd ook al gebruikt in de Rimbaud vertaling (tot mijn verbazing, niet mijn meug). Vlaas zegt me niets. Ook een uniek synoniemen resultaat. Niet verbonden met loo, tra, laar etc..Het lijkt me wel of ik hier in een onbekende taal terechtkom.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> in de Nederlandse editie werd steevast 'open plek' gebruikt


Geheel terecht, voor de goede orde, want zo zeggen we dat nu eenmaal in normaal hedendaags Nederlands_._


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, alleen wie _open plek_ gebruikt, zal altijd begrepen worden.


----------



## eno2

Bosopening? Woudopening?




Wouddal:

Internet geeft zo goed als niets over wouddal. Toch heb ik het al gebruikt gezien in literaire teksten.Waarschijnlijk in poëzie.



> *DAN - MNW (Middelnederlandsch Woordenboek)*
> gtb.inl.nl/iWDB/search?actie=article&wdb=MNW&id=06128
> _Wouddal_, eene weinig bezochte door bosch omringde plaats, welke zoowel geschikt is voor nachtverblijf als om van daar uit een vijand te verschalken.



Middelnederlandsch... niet meer in gebruik...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Laat ik allereerst beamen dat _open plek_ gangbaar en correct Nederlands is en een logische keus is in de vertaling van een kinderboek.

Ten tweede is het verloren gewaande woord uit mijn jeugd met zekerheid _bosweide_. 

Maar dan blijft punt drie over: waarom heeft het Nederlands, de taal van een toch (ooit) bosrijk gebied, geen algemeen bekend woord dat kan wedijveren met _clearing _en _clairière_? Of anders gezegd, waarom moeten wij ons behelpen met een saaie omschrijving?

Als terzijde: impliceert _dal _in het (overigens goed klinkende) woord _wouddal _niet dat het om lagergelegen terrein gaat?


----------



## eno2

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> Laat ik allereerst beamen dat _open plek_ gangbaar en correct Nederlands is en een logische keus is in de vertaling van een kinderboek.
> 
> Ten tweede is het verloren gewaande woord uit mijn jeugd met zekerheid _bosweide_.
> 
> Maar dan blijft punt drie over: waarom heeft het Nederlands, de taal van een toch (ooit) bosrijk gebied, geen algemeen bekend woord dat kan wedijveren met _clearing _en _clairière_? Of anders gezegd, waarom moeten wij ons behelpen met een saaie omschrijving?
> 
> Als terzijde: impliceert _dal _in het (overigens goed klinkende) woord _wouddal _niet dat het om lagergelegen terrein gaat?


Een glade is een bosweide, zegt Merriam-Webster 
Een bosweide is een  specifiek geval van clearing.

Dal is dal. Geen open plek.

Punt drie. Ik kreeg zopas een persoonlijke bolwassing van Fernando in E-Sp omdat ik de gewoonte heb op dergelijke gaten in de taal te wijzen. Ik zou volgens hem de omvang en de rijkheid van het Spaans niet beheersen. Natuurlijk doe ik dat niet. Zoals de meeste Spanjaarden overigens. We zijn niet allemaal  Javier Marias of Hugo Claus(voor het Nederlands).  Maar dat is ook niet nodig om zich bewust te zijn van honderden, ja duizenden van zulke gaten ik ELKE taal. Het zoeken naar de beste vullingen voor zulke lacunes is trouwens een interessant en leerrijk deel van dit forum.

Laar staat wel in de woordenboeken  en in de woordenlijst van de Taalunie.


> *laar*
> 
> 
> laar zelfst.naamw. een open plek in een bos   Voorbeeld: `Het laar was van bovenaf mooi te bezichtigen. ` Bron: WikiWoordenboek. SpellingCorrect gespeld: '*laar*' komt voor in de Woordenlijst Nederlandse Taal van de Taalunie en in de spellingwoordenlijst van OpenTaal. Spreekwoor...
> Gevonden op laar Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org


Ik heb veel zin om mea culpa op mijn borst te kloppen en het op te nemen in mijn woordenschat.


----------



## Pias

Misschien zijnjullie op zoek naar -rade, -rode, zoals ik Kerkrade, Rolduc = Rode le Duc = Herzogenrath, Haanrade, Schinrade, etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Ho, maar dat zal niet kloppen: in *-rode/-rade* is er misschien wel een open plek (geweest), maar dan is dat in de plaats van het bos gekomen, want dat is ge*rooi*d, met wortel en tak!


----------

